# Bugged out!



## twintwo (Jul 29, 2015)

Recently had a 2inch soil pipe repaired that was basically disintegrated under the concrete slab. Prior to the repair we noticed these little black flies..tiny, teeny. 
Anyway, it's been repaired and re cemented, exterminator has been here three or four times but the flies are back and worse! Help. They are not drain flies....they are too small and the wings aren't wide enough. 
Fed up!!! Any info would be appreciated. 
FYI, the exterminator says there is no way to resolve this until we find the source but where else could they be?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

We have no location, no picture of the flys.
Soil pipe for what?


----------



## twintwo (Jul 29, 2015)

sorry, I'm new to this. the pipe from kitchen drain to the 4inch was replaced which was under the concrete slab. the flies are heavily in the crawl space where the damage was and they enter in laundry room off of crawl space area as well. 
I am being told it will take some time to dissipate, but honestly they are worse now then before, even with chemical treatments. 
I'll try to attach pics but the best description is a "mini" or baby sized black fly.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Where are you located? That is very helpful information here.

Look for and clean up any organic material (food or sewer waste, etc..) in the crawlspace.

There are some enzyme based drain treatments that might help clear out organics in your drain lines, might help.


----------

